# Tony Romo Notices Star On Cowboys Helmet For First Time



## Daf57 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Tony Romo Notices Star On Cowboys Helmet For First Time*

Maybe he'll fine the end zone this year, too. Any Cowboy fans around ... the ONION poking a little fun at Romo ... 


Tony Romo Notices Star On Cowboys Helmet For First Time | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## Shawn (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, I find it hard to believe, he's going into his 11th season and just noticed it? That is crazy...funny article though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 29, 2013)

Didn't he date Jessica Simpson for awhile?
Well, that explains it.


----------



## mike90t09 (Sep 1, 2013)

HA! That dummy.


----------



## ElRay (Sep 1, 2013)

Shawn said:


> Wow, I find it hard to believe, he's going into his 11th season and just noticed it? That is crazy...funny article though.



*FS*: Sarcasm Detector (like I needed that) | Ebay.com

Ray


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 2, 2013)

Well that could explain his innate ability to throw to players wearing opposing helmets.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 2, 2013)

haha...i was gonna post that link in the tx roll call thread.

nothing gets texans coming out of the woodwork like the cowboys lol.

if your in or from tx, chk in ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/244769-texas-sso-members-check.html


----------



## Joose (Sep 8, 2013)

That's so funny. "There's an upside-down 6 on my jersey" 

Always fun to pick on him.


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 12, 2013)

He is actually quite smart...for a football player!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 12, 2013)

^


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll just leave this alone.


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 27, 2013)

God I hate toni.

But, they have one thing going for them, they are in a shit division and have the best record. Strange team dallass, they are better defensively w/o Ware and seem to be surviving fine w/o Murry. I really believe they will win that division w/o an issue.

Dallas @ Seattle for the championship........please pray that I'm wrong  (though I don't believe any team can beat Seattle in Seattle)


----------



## MesaBeno (Nov 3, 2013)

man I love the onion...great satire! Also love it when international news outlets cite it as true news! haha


----------



## last_for_death (Nov 21, 2013)

Funny.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Jan 29, 2014)

they built a billion dollar stadium and lost the opening day game lol who does that? i live close enough to the stadium that I'm affected by the traffic during game times and its not worth it especially as much as they lose. god forbid the rangers are playing the same time as the cowboys cause that traffic is always a blast.


----------



## justinreagin (Jun 17, 2015)

Kinda funny how no one seems to bring up his 2nd highest QBR of all time.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 17, 2015)

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> they built a billion dollar stadium and lost the opening day game lol who does that? i live close enough to the stadium that I'm affected by the traffic during game times and its not worth it especially as much as they lose. god forbid the rangers are playing the same time as the cowboys cause that traffic is always a blast.



you can see both the cowboys and rangers stadiums from my friends house...

ive learned not to visit him when there is a game going on, especially if both teams are playing...its a total traffic nightmare


----------

